
Wireless device makes clean fuel from sunlight, carbon dioxide and water - bookofjoe
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-08-wireless-device-fuel-sunlight-carbon.html
======
bookofjoe
>Molecularly engineered photocatalyst sheet for scalable solar formate
production from carbon dioxide and water

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41560-020-0678-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41560-020-0678-6)

